# Windows XP and 4GB Ram



## SVA (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello every one,

Apologies if this topic had been talked about, but could not find my problem in the search.

Simple as is, Windows XP PRO, SP2. installed 4 GB RAM; 4X1 667mhz.

Windows does not read 4GB. Did the Switch /3GB Switch along with the /VERA 2900 switch. Windows read 3 GB.

From My Computer's properties it still reads 2GB. but from Start>help and support> My Computer info, it reads 3GB.

Bois does read 4GB, Mother bored is 64bit ready.

I've looked into Microsoft's knowledge base and read some other topics about the 4GB ram. But never understood it. Can't understand the words (page file, virtual memory, kernel memory..etc) 

The question is, is my PC reading the 4GBs? Are my programs reading 4GB ram? To be honest, I need those 4GB for Flight Simulator X, it's RAM and CPU hungry.

Please help me understand.

My PC;
Dell XPS 600
3.4 Ghz
4GB RAM
Geforce 7950 GT 512RAM

Thanks,
Moe

Side note; If I buy Vista Ultimate 64bit, would it read 4GB ram without Switches?


----------



## SafeFromSites (Feb 2, 2007)

the bios is most likely the source of your "problem". its probably not actualy a problem, but a bios config. I am not a "expert" on this, but what I have read is that the older bioses do this.the bios is typicaly remapping the additional ram to PCI devies. I belive the term is memory hole. Any how, try updating your bios, and chipset drivers. from what I have read its your memory controller that is creating this effect.


----------



## robert diggs (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey,

SafeFrom is partially correct. BIOS needs to be able to read all 4GB. Go into BIOS and see if it does. Now a regular Windows distribution, 32BIT, does not recognize more than 2GB of RAM. On the other hand 64BIT will recognize all 4GB of RAM. Furthermore, Windows programs for 32BIT will not use more than 2GB. It doesn't address memory larger than that. Not sure about 64BIT, but if it's a 64BIT application, I'm sure it will.

Regards,

Brandon


----------



## SVA (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you for your answers,

Bois does read 4GB. and I have the latest Bois update from Dell installed.

Brandon, If so, why is it reading 3Gb with the /3GB Switch?


----------



## robert diggs (Jan 24, 2007)

For lack of better words... the switch is kind of useless unless you have a specific program that can address higher than 2GB as I posted in my previous post. Read this article and it will explain in further detail than I am willing to go into. 

Regards,

Brandon

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/platform/server/PAE/PAEmem.mspx


----------



## SVA (Feb 22, 2007)

Crystal clear Brandon, Thank you.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...shooting/129355-memory-limits-windows-xp.html


----------



## SVA (Feb 22, 2007)

crazijoe said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...shooting/129355-memory-limits-windows-xp.html


Excellent explination. Thank you very much.

Question, when right clicking on My Computer, then clicking on properties it only shows 2GB, and it say PAE. Although I'm using the 3GB switch. Does this mean my OS is only reading 2GB?

Another question please, for the PAE swicth, should I still use the /3GB Switch along with /VERA 2900 Switch?

Thanks in Advance for the answers.

Moe


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Also, you may want to consider that (at least from what I have read) it is almost impossible to get XP to use all of that 4 Gbytes. It doesn't have anything to do with your current problem, but my point is that 4 Gbytes is overkill. I have 2 Gbytes and can't seem to get XP to use even half of that no matter how many Apps I try to run at the same time.

(Yes, I do things like trying to see how many Apps I can launch and run at the same time just to see how much of my memory will get used. I paid $250 for this GSkill and I want to know I'm getting full benefit of it....)


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Using the PAE switch will only let the OS see over 4GB of memory if more than 4GB of memory is actually installed (even though the OS cannot use anything over 4GB). The use of the PAE switch in 32bit WinXP is pretty much useless. 

If your BIOS does indeed read 4GB, then you are seening the limit of the OS. 

If you want to see what devices are using what memory. Go into the *device manager*, click on *view*, choose *Resources by type*, then expand *Memory*. This will show all your devices and what memory addresses that are being alocated to them.


----------



## stargateok (Jan 18, 2008)

Girderman said:


> Also, you may want to consider that (at least from what I have read) it is almost impossible to get XP to use all of that 4 Gbytes. It doesn't have anything to do with your current problem, but my point is that 4 Gbytes is overkill. I have 2 Gbytes and can't seem to get XP to use even half of that no matter how many Apps I try to run at the same time.
> 
> (Yes, I do things like trying to see how many Apps I can launch and run at the same time just to see how much of my memory will get used. I paid $250 for this GSkill and I want to know I'm getting full benefit of it....)


So then according to you I wasted my money buying 4 A-Data 2GB memory modules!

I have a Gigabyte GA-MA790DQ6 motherboard that has a 16GB capacity. 

I have 8GB installed which is recognized by the bootup but only 3.5 is show from all winXP progs!

Is there no fix for this problem?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have not yet had a chance to actually research this issue - XP & 4GB RAM, however, if Vista's pre-SP1 RAM ceiling is a reported 3.2GB, can XP's ceiling be higher (unless SP3 addresses this)?? We were lucky to have 8MB (yes MEGA bites) in the early days of Windows 3.1 & 95!!


----------



## stargateok (Jan 18, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> I have not yet had a chance to actually research this issue - XP & 4GB RAM, however, if Vista's pre-SP1 RAM ceiling is a reported 3.2GB, can XP's ceiling be higher (unless SP3 addresses this)?? We were lucky to have 8MB (yes MEGA bites) in the early days of Windows 3.1 & 95!!



Thanks but this is not a solution, is it?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

No, but I have found that it is better to post something while it is fresh in the hopes that it will either be knocked down or picked up by someone else who can expand on it as a potential solution or as a reason as to why there may not be a solution. 

I don't know that there is a solution as I can't fathom ever reaching 4GB RAM under XP. Have you thought about going to Vista? You could set up virtual drives and utilize a good portion of the 4GB (3.2 ??) RAM.

Regards. . .
jcgriff2


----------



## tintinhoking (May 31, 2008)

stargateok said:


> So then according to you I wasted my money buying 4 A-Data 2GB memory modules!
> 
> I have a Gigabyte GA-MA790DQ6 motherboard that has a 16GB capacity.
> 
> ...


IT IS GOOD TO HAVE MORE MEMORY, NOW UPGRADE YOUR OS SO THAT IT CAN MAKE USE OF THOSE MEMORY, OTHERWISE, IT IS A WASTE.
A TYPICAL OS WOULD BE 64 BITS OS LIKE WINDOWS SERVER (E.G. 2008) OR LINUX SERVER (E.G. SUSE ENTERPRISE SERVER)

BTW, FOR A HOME USER, 4GB IS MORE THAN GOOD... UNLESS FOR A SPECIFIC APPLICATION.


----------

